# Man ordered to wear sign: 'I am a liar. I am not a Marine'



## MikeL (8 Jul 2006)

http://www.azcentral.com/offbeat/articles/0707Liar-ON.html

Man ordered to wear sign: 'I am a liar. I am not a Marine' 

Associated Press 
Jul. 7, 2006 08:58 AM


MISSOULA, Mont. - A man who lied to his probation officer about having served in the military was ordered to stand outside the courthouse wearing a sandwich board that says: "I am a liar. I am not a Marine."

William C. Horvath, 35, of Whitefish, pleaded guilty to making false statements, a felony.

U.S. District Judge Donald Molloy sentenced him to four months of house arrest and four years of probation. He also ordered him to stand outside the courthouse for 50 hours wearing the sandwich board with the message.

On the back, it must read: "I have never served my country. I have dishonored veterans of all wars."

Molloy, a veteran himself, also ordered Horvath to write letters of apology to newspapers, the U.S. Marine Corps, Veterans of Foreign Wars and the American Legion in Kalispell. The judge said Horvath must admit in the letters that he lied repeatedly about serving and being wounded.

According to a news release from the U.S. attorney's office, Horvath claimed during an interview with a probation officer on Aug. 9, 2001, that he had served in the Marine Corps. The officer was gathering information on Horvath on a prior charge of being a fugitive in possession of firearms or ammunition.

The probation officer then attempted to verify Horvath's military service, but was told by the Marine Corps that there was no record of Horvath ever having served.

Horvath then presented the probation officer with evidence of his time in the military, including photographs and decorations. However, Marine Corps representatives told the probation officer that the evidence contained a variety of inconsistencies.

One of the problems: He was wearing his uniform improperly.


----------



## paracowboy (8 Jul 2006)

beautiful


----------



## Red 6 (8 Jul 2006)

Probably one of the best punishments I've heard of in a long time...


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Jul 2006)

I love creative sentencing.


----------



## GO!!! (8 Jul 2006)

MUHAHAHAHA!

The judicial equivalent of the GO SHOW!!

This judge needs a seat on the Supreme Court, his innovation, powers of perception and judgement are unparalelled in this man's mind. 

Anyone seen any pics?


----------



## big bad john (8 Jul 2006)

Is it just me, or are we seeing more and more of these fellows?


----------



## Haggis (9 Jul 2006)

They seem to come out more when the military is being positively portrayed in the media.

During the 1998 Ice Storm a couple of imposters appeared in our area.  What gave them away was that one was doing manual labour while wearing LCol slip-ons.  He said that people of his rank do most of the work.

Ever notice that these folks never claim to be drivers, supply techs, clerks etc.?  They're always purporting to be SF/Recce/Recon operators who "can't talk about their experiences for security reasons".


----------



## probum non poenitet (9 Jul 2006)

Met a chap in a local pub sporting a shaved head and an airborne T-shirt back in 1993.
This was when the UN profile in Yugo was quite high. I think he was cashing in on that.

To the trained eye, you could see he was a poser from a mile off.

Sadly for him, one of those trained eyes belonged to a buddy of mine who was feeling twitchy freshly home after six rather unpleasant months in Croatia.

They chatted. It was a short conversation. It didn't end well.

Never did see the fellow again.


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Jul 2006)

hmmm,

Seems a suitable punishment for our senior member of the peabody society in the War Memerial desecration debacle and the turds who who destroyed the memorial in the Barrie Ontario area...

dileas

tess


----------



## Lost_Warrior (9 Jul 2006)

> During the 1998 Ice Storm a couple of imposters appeared in our area.  What gave them away was that one was doing manual labour while wearing LCol slip-ons.  He said that people of his rank do most of the work.



Yea, I have a buddy who used to server with 3FLD and during the ice storm here in Montreal, him and some of his buddies on a patrol at night found two guys wearing CF uniforms going door to door "collecting donations for storm victims"...

What gave them away was the fact that they had cornflake cap badges with Mcpl and Sgt epoletes, and when they questioned them about what regiment they were from, they both said they were from the same regiment, but again, their epoletes told a different story...   :


----------



## McAllister (9 Jul 2006)

hahahah. Punk should've served his time in a service. Then he can claim to be the son of Chesty Puller and Carlos Hathcock for all I care.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (9 Jul 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> hmmm,
> 
> Seems a suitable punishment for our senior member of the peabody society in the War Memerial desecration debacle and the turds who who destroyed the memorial in the Barrie Ontario area...
> 
> ...



I suspect the memorial needs a good scrubbing and maybe 100 hours of guard duty.


----------



## Hayrick (9 Jul 2006)

That was good.  Hahahaha.  I love the last line.

One incosistency was that he wore his uniform wrong.

CHIMO!


----------



## McAllister (9 Jul 2006)

He probably wore dress blue aphas with cammie trousers and a helmet.


----------



## ExSarge (13 Jul 2006)

McAllister said:
			
		

> He probably wore dress blue aphas with cammie trousers and a helmet.




Wouldn't that just make him Air Force?

Just Kidding!!!


----------



## GAP (13 Jul 2006)

ExSarge said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that just make him Air Force?
> Just Kidding!!!



sounds about right.  ;D


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (13 Jul 2006)

Some American judges are very creative in punishing people, some one sent me an email of a kid wearing a sign I stole and skipped school. all good punishments i think. 
as for this yahoo pretending to be USMC I wish him well, next time he can pretend to be a Force Recon or a  Seal and get more laughs.


----------



## Trinity (13 Jul 2006)

Exactly..  if you're going to lie.. make it a big one.

Sure, I was in the JTF2...

Prove that I wasn't.  Sorry, I can't show you any records.  All
I have is this JTF2 badge given to me when I left.

(which, incidentally can be found on ebay   )


In other words, lie so big it gets hard to prove.

As for me and the JTF2...  I had two on JLC.  That's about the closest
I'll ever get to it unless I drive by their base.  :


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Jul 2006)

When I hear someone say I was in the military, I generally take them on face value. When they start spouting hard to believe stories I go after them.

 Helped skewer a poser on a left wing site that claimed that he had the shakes from chewing to much C4 during his time in Nam!  :gunner:

Apparently C4 in the tropical climate wasn’t malleable enough,   ;D    he also claimed he won’t use a detonator to set it off, as that wasn’t “fine enough” for the delicate Commando work he was doing.   :    :rofl:


----------



## Signalman150 (13 Jul 2006)

Back in the mid seventies I was in an air cadet squadron in Victoria, and the commanding officer was a cop in the Bunko squad for Victoria City Police.  I still recall him telling a story (a rarity: he was usually very conservative whilst around the cadets) about nabbing a fellow who had been uttering forged cheques.  One of the  tip-offs was the guy was wearing a navy uniform and calling himself a lieutenant commander (army major).  Problem was, he was was wearing commanders' rank on his uniform (LCol).  

Even my old CO (who was a former wartime RCAF pilot) knew that no self respecting naval offr was ever going to forget his rank.  I believe the chap's punishment amounted to something more than wearing a sandwich board saying "I am a liar".


----------



## McAllister (13 Jul 2006)

I was JTF2. Can't talk about it cause it's classified. *insert wanking motion And fating noise here*


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Jul 2006)

McAllister said:
			
		

> I was JTF2. Can't talk about it cause it's classified. *insert wanking motion And fating noise here*




Aren't you supposed to kill yourself now, because you talked about it?


----------



## Trinity (14 Jul 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Aren't you supposed to kill yourself now, because you talked about it?



Well if he doesn't post any more, we can only assume he did.


----------



## S McKee (14 Jul 2006)

If your JTF you can post but all the words will be blacked out


----------



## Haggis (14 Jul 2006)

NewCenturion said:
			
		

> If your JTF you can post but all the words will be blacked out



Not really.

When I was with JTF2 we XXX XX XX XXXXXX XXX XXXXX XXX XXXXXX XX XXXX.  Then, once we left XXXXXXXXX, XXX XX XXXX XX XXXX.  We had a good time with the XXXXX XXXXXX until XXXXX showed up.

See?  Nothing wrong with posting info on what you did at "the Hill", as long as no names or locations are mentioned.


----------



## Haggis (14 Jul 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Not really.
> 
> When I was with JTF2 we XXX XX XX XXXXXX XXX XXXXX XXX XXXXXX XX XXXX.  Then, once we left XXXXXXXXX, XXX XX XXXX XX XXXX.  We had a good time with the XXXXX XXXXXX until XXXXX showed up.
> 
> See?  Nothing wrong with posting info on what you did at "the Hill", as long as no names or locations are mentioned.



Damn!  It DOES black out!


----------



## McAllister (14 Jul 2006)

Hahahha. i like that. The rain in XXXXXXX falls mainly in the XXXXXXX.

I don't even know where JTF2 trains let alone operates. I hope you guys didnt think I was serious back there.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jul 2006)

We are just narrowing down the Grid of your Avitar now as we speak.....can you stay on this site for another three seconds?


----------



## 2 Cdo (14 Jul 2006)

Got him, tgt destroyed!


----------



## ExSarge (14 Jul 2006)

Hello, hello, are you there? Can anybody tell me why black helicopters are circling my house?


----------

